# Expected expiration date of UGL Test



## Franklin Yeti (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anyone know what the expected lifespan is for bottled Testosterone Cyp?  Reason I ask, I have some in my possession and the expiration date seems long.  Says it was manufactured in April of 2014 and would expire in April of 2025.  11 years, WTF?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 15, 2016)

Does it matter? Shoot that shit up. It won't be sitting around that long anyway. Or send it to me, I'll hold onto to till then and get back you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2016)

Lol

Def not pharm


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Mar 15, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Does it matter? Shoot that shit up. It won't be sitting around that long anyway. Or send it to me, I'll hold onto to till then and get back you



Ha!  I suppose not.  The wifey had me second guessing it, screw her I'm shooting it up.  Thanks.


----------



## DF (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh hell if it were 20 years old I'd still pin it.  As long at the stopper looks good.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 15, 2016)

DF said:


> Oh hell if it were 20 years old I'd still pin it.  As long at the stopper looks good.



Long time ago buddy. Lol.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 15, 2016)

Blast it.. don't worry..

I just injected test 2 weeks ago that expired in 1991


----------



## Maijah (Mar 15, 2016)

I made great gains off of sustanon that exp in 04'....srs


----------



## WARRIOR (Mar 15, 2016)

As long as it hasn't crashed and it's still sealed it will be fine...if it did crash heat it up...it will be fine.  

This is of course if the stuff that was originally put in the vial was g2g.


----------



## jojo58 (Mar 16, 2016)

oh hey, I have some tren that I made about 4 or 5 years ago. what temp should I cook it at to clean it up?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2016)

nobody thinks its a red flag that the exp date is 2025


----------



## anewguy (Mar 16, 2016)

When this question is asked there is always a group of dudes saying "just shoot it!"  I agree, and would also just shoot it but I would be really interested to know the facts behind actual expiration... Not the BS expiration that is always on prescriptions 1 year after sell, but literally the expiry date.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 21, 2016)

Used expired vial of  testover, and it was good.


----------

